# How long can I leave his bow in?



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Ari top knot just got to the point he can wear a bow. Do I need to take it out everyday? Or can Ieave it in for several days? Will it damage his hair?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I usually take it out at nite and redo in the morning! Just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy has her taken out each day too and a new one put in. Looks a lot neater even though she loves to roll on her head!!


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Really? You have to redo them every day? I was hoping that over time as it grew longer I'd be able to leave it in longer.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I do mine every morning when faces are washed and hair is combed. Sometimes in the middle of the day, when they're playing hard and it gets messy. I would think the hair would tangle or mat, if left in for too long .Ari looks cute , in his topknot and bow.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I do mine every morning when faces are washed and hair is combed. Sometimes in the middle of the day, when they're playing hard and it gets messy. I would think the hair would tangle or mat, if left in for too long .Ari looks cute , in his topknot and bow.


I always read that you wash their faces daily or almost and would you please tell me - excusing my lack of acknowledgment already - do you wash and blow dry the face or just pat dry? I'm asking because Dominic basically cry when I wash his face, he stick his nails on my arms and act like the zombies are coming soon.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I always take the bows out at night.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I always read that you wash their faces daily or almost and would you please tell me - excusing my lack of acknowledgment already - do you wash and blow dry the face or just pat dry? I'm asking because Dominic basically cry when I wash his face, he stick his nails on my arms and act like the zombies are coming soon.


Try a wet towel wash. Gustave doesn't like water on his face and he barely tolerates it at bath time, but I do daily spa lavish with a wet towel. He doesn't mind it at all. 

To answer the OP's question, I just think about how annoying it is for me to sleep with make-up still on, or with my hair tied up, so I undo Gustave's topknot. If not, I atleast take out the bow and loosen the topknot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I always read that you wash their faces daily or almost and would you please tell me - excusing my lack of acknowledgment already - do you wash and blow dry the face or just pat dry? I'm asking because Dominic basically cry when I wash his face, he stick his nails on my arms and act like the zombies are coming soon.


I just pat dry the face, squeezing the longer facial hair with clean/dry cotton squares that I also use to wash her face with Collyrium and BioGroom.

I don't use the hair dryer right in her face even when she has a full bath. I know I don't like it blowing in my own eyes when I dry my own hair, so I don't blow it in hers either. I dry the top of her head and ears approaching from the back of her head so no air blows right in her face. I then hold her little head up, nose to the ceiling, while I quickly blow dry her chest. I just pat the face with a towel and let it airdry.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the answers. Ill try the towel clean up also. I just gave him a full bath poor thing but I blew dry his head from the back as suggested. 
About the top knot I also undo every night and massage his head. 
View attachment 115066



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So.... leaving a top knot in for longer than 1 day... :blush: I can give you personal experience.

I put Grace's hair up in the morning. One night I was just so worn out and in pain so I left it in. I didn't take it out until that night (so 2 days, 1 night in).... and the base by the tie was matting and had dust in it.

Took me 30 minutes to comb out (didn't want to hurt her).

So.... yes. You should take out the ties every night and redo in the morning.

on lazy days I just use barrettes.


----------

